# Android PT app crashing



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My PT app on android has been crashing Everytime today and yesterday evening. Anyone else having a problem or is it just my phone?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I only use the app when posting pics from my phone but noticed this today. I uninstalled the app and redownloaded it. It's working fine again for me once I did that.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I think is all due to the necroposting around here lately.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I think is all due to the necroposting around here lately.


I couldn't agree more. Someone needs to do something about that. Oh, maybe a cute little "necro" photo or something might work. Anyone have any?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Not to be dramatic but please, please, please install the Tapatalk code. Its so far superior for viewing VBulletin forums. Its a couple lines of code that will not conflict with the current app (to my knowledge). Its pretty standard for most active forums out there.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Not to be dramatic but please, please, please install the Tapatalk code. Its so far superior for viewing VBulletin forums. Its a couple lines of code that will not conflict with the current app (to my knowledge). Its pretty standard for most active forums out there.


I have the tapatalk app but I don't see painttalk listed on there.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

Me either!Where can I get the app?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I have the tapatalk app but I don't see painttalk listed on there.


My request was to Nathan the admin of this board. They don't have the code installed which is why it won't show. They have a Paint Talk app but its not good.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Neese's Painting said:


> Me either!Where can I get the app?


You can get the app on your phone in the Android market. Not sure if there is an apple version.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Not sure if there is an apple version.


It'll be out next year....you can buy it on iTunes.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

There is an apple version of the PT app.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The apple version works fine for the most part, I have had to delete it and re add a few times. Tapatalk is nice because you can mange multiple forums.


----------

